# Goose, Duck & Pheasant



## dakotavikings (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone have the temps and times on smoking these birds? Or any other recipes/tips would be great.

Thanks
Dakota


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

hey there Dakota, run this question again in the wild game section, should get a few responses there. Might take a few days, as this is hunting season for many and allot of us are out in the woods. Also, just browse the wild game section, I know you will find some recipes and some smoking temps there.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't have any recipes to offer but temps and times rocommended are:

Goose- 225-250---30 Minutes/lb---till 170 internal

Duck- 225-250---3 to 4 hours--- till 170 internal 

Pheasant- 220---2 1/2 to 3 hours---till 170 internal

Hope this helps.


----------



## warthog (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wild Goose and Duck are best served Rare to Medium Rare, if you cook them to 170* they will taste like crap IMO. It is not the same a chicken. I cook them to 140* max.


----------



## target (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with coffee junkie.  I do not cook waterfowl well done.  I prefer a medium rare let sit for while and slice.  should be pink in middle like a perfectly cooked steak.  I believe that is where people do not think waterfowl tasted good is when it is overcooked.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 20, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Should also state I have never cooked any of them, just the times and temps of a source I use, but I would listen to these guys who obviously know more about those types of birds than I do.

Oh, and take some pics, would love to see some Qview


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe I can run a q view from field to table.. hmmmm Well wait and see if the honkers play this weekend.

And I agree.  Med rare is the way to go.


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree geese and duck should smoked any where from 210-225*
they are med rare when the hit 140-145 Int. Temp.

Pheasants should be smoked at the same temp..I like to remove them when the Int. Temp. reaches 160-165 * when the thighs reach 160* I like to foil just the thighs and wings until the breast meat reaches 155* then unfoil and brush the whole bird with butter and honey mixture until the breast reaches 160-165* then I place them in a cooler ,cover with a thick towel for 30 min. to 1 hour.
I'm actualy smoking 3 Pheasants for thanksgiving snacks right now.Qview to come in a few hours.


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2009)

Got busy doing Turkey day prep work , and missed my foiling temp..OOP'S
Guess the leg meat will be tuff....damn it !!!!
Qview when I pull them out of the smoke........which is apple ,pear and alder.


----------



## forktender (Nov 27, 2009)

Not much to look at , but damn these birds smoked up awesome.I don't think I'll foil the legs and thighs ever again , these birds smoked up AWESOME !!!!! The whole bird was super moist, all of the meat came right off the bone even the legs and thighs where really tender and juicey.


----------



## bigdan05 (May 2, 2012)

I like this topic alot of good info here


----------



## bigdan05 (May 2, 2012)

Good info gonna have to try it


----------

